# Does any one know of any coffee magazines?



## ryan edwards (Aug 25, 2011)

Any body out there know of any good coffee or barista magazines i can subscribe to?
I am a newley interested coffee student and would like to know everything there is to know about it. Any barista schools that you guys know about?
Thanks for your precious time.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ryan,

I don't know if these two sites can help you but you never know ? Maybe if you contact either of them you may find what you are looking for....

http://www.freshcup.com/

http://www.coffeetalk.com/

Petals.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's another link for you:

http://www.heritage-coffee.com/Helpful Links.htm

(Petals already cited 2 of the mags listed therein.)


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a link for barista training in the US:

http://www.baristaguide.com/coffee-industry-directory/coffee-training/usa

Does this help?


----------

